# Copper Triangle (looking for a ride report.)



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

Thinking about doing this ride next year. Looking to here what you guys think of this ride. How were the roads, weather, aid stations and general organization of ride. THX


----------



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

Somebody has to have rode this event.


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

dom3333 said:


> Somebody has to have rode this event.


Actually, no.


----------



## agroudan (Aug 14, 2007)

I was in Vail this past weekend (but didn't participate in the event).

Here's what I can share:
- weather was excellent
- roads seemed to be in good shape (drove US-24 southbound while riders were going northbound)
- I rode Vail pass (from Vail to summit) on the day after, sections of the rec path after you cross to south side of I-70 were damaged and detoured adjacent to the hwy. Fairly narrow and close to traffic for a mile or so.

Overall seemed well organized (from a non-participant perspective). I am now considering doing this ride in the future.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I did it last year, great event. Well organized, nice roads, challenging in spots. Would do it again. Nothing bad to report from me.


----------



## 8Ring (Jul 15, 2007)

I did it for the first time this year. The weather was good, the ride and support stations were well organized, and there were plenty of Colorado State Patrol on motorbikes to control traffic. It seemed that if I pulled over for more than 30 seconds to eat or drink water, a sag vehicle or a CSP officer would stop and ask if I needed help.

My wife and I began the ride at East Vail (where the bike path starts) at 6:10 am in a light rainshower. This allowed us to complete better part of the Vail Pass climb early in the day when no one except a few other CT riders were on the rather narrow and choppy bike path. We finished with a time of 5:55 not counting the three brief stops. As we drove east over Vail Pass, we saw what seemed like hundreds of riders climbing the bike path, nose to tail, at different speeds, in temps much warmer than when we did it.

The climbs over Vail and Fremont Passes are somewhat long and sustained between 4% and 8%, but there is never really much climbing steeper than 10%. The climb to the top of Tennessee Pass is not hard at all and then you have a 12 mile descent to the bottom of Battle Mountain which is much shorter and a bit steeper than the other climbs but not too taxing. The climb from Minturn up to East Vail is easy (1 -3%) but long, warm, and with a bit of traffic.

The scenery was good but I didn't watch any while descending. 

I'll be back next year.

Chris


----------



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

Thx guys, I think I am going to ride it next year.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Yep, very good ride. Well organized. Good support - traffic control and aid stations. Climb up the West side of Vail Pass is tough in spots (especially at the end of the day) with a short very steep (13% or so) grade. Later in the day, many people were walking this section which I understand made the riding "interesting." I went through that section earlier in the day and didn't have this issue. Only negative note is that people scream down the very narrow bike path on the east side of Vail Pass waaaaaay too fast. 

Roads were generally in good condition and I understand they're re-paving Fremont Pass so might be even better next year.


----------



## cowheelz (Jul 11, 2011)

its a great ride. i didnt do the organised ride this year but i live in Minturn (along the route) and try do the triangle once a week. The roads a pretty decient, a few bumpy sections but nothing too bad. the hardest part for me is from copper to leadville, where its a long streach with a few long drags, especially the 5mile drag into leadville, but then from leadville to minturn is relatively fast with only 2 climbs to mention (tenassee pass and battle mountain).


----------



## pdh (Feb 19, 2006)

Very good ride! Well organized aid stations, Plenty of traffic control. Great scenery. Can be a cold start early in the AM. The climb up Vail pass is a great test to the day. Nice catered lunch afterwards.


----------



## davez26 (Nov 15, 2010)

This was my first time on the Triangle, and I didn’t have any problems. The ride was set up well, the start had plenty of people milling about if you had a question, and everyone was very friendly. The ride itself was well marked and - okay, so follow the riders, - but still it was good. I left at 6:30, and the aid stations were pretty well stocked with plenty and it was all easy to get to, my longest line was maybe 5 deep. 
This was my first organized ride in a very long time. I was very worried about getting lost, a crappy route, dealing with out of control traffic, having to deal with people who didn’t really give a hoot. The only complaint I heard was the route down from Vail Pass to Copper, it was a bike path, and people had to pay a bit of attention, and keep the speed reasonable, but it wasn’t that big a deal. 
The Copper Triangle really did a good job, from the arch at the start to the finish chute at the end with all the people ringing cowbells and cheering. 
I loved it and will be back again next year. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## moosehead (Jan 29, 2010)

Great, beautiful ride and well organized event. Challenge, but less of a ball buster and more enjoyable than the Triple Bypass, IMO. Great aid stations and food/beverage.

Several years ago the road out of Leadville was being redone, but now it is butta smooth back there when you may have heard otherwise from earlier years. 

^Good suggestion above to start in East Vail rather than Copper, and knock off Vail Pass first away from the crowd and heat of the afternoon. 

Highly recommended.


----------

